# [RESOLU]Réveil par click ou appui sur une touche

## Anard

Bonjour,

Lorsque mon PC se met en veille, il demande à ce que j'appuie sur le bouton d'alimentation (assez inaccessible) pour le réveiller. J'aurais aimé pouvoir le réveiller depuis un clic souris ou un appui sur une touche du clavier.

J'ai trouvé ce tuto, ai identifié ma souris et mon clavier (en fait mon adaptateur BT) et en effet ça fonctionne parfaitement.

```
gentoo-imack / # echo enabled > /sys/bus/usb/devices/3-11/power/wakeup

gentoo-imack / # echo enabled > /sys/bus/usb/devices/3-12/power/wakeup
```

J'ai vérifié que le service local se lançait bien au démarrage et ai créé un fichier /etc/local.d :

```
anard@gentoo-imack ~ $ rc-service local status

 * status: started

anard@gentoo-imack ~ $ cat /etc/local.d/wakeup-by-input.start 

#!/bin/bash

# wake up from mouse click

echo enabled > /sys/bus/usb/devices/3-11/power/wakeup

# wake up from keyboard key (BT call)

echo enabled > /sys/bus/usb/devices/3-12/power/wakeup

```

Malheureusement après redémarrage, tous mes USB sont désactivés pour le réveil du PC :

```
anard@gentoo-imack ~ $ grep . /sys/bus/usb/devices/*/power/wakeup

/sys/bus/usb/devices/1-1/power/wakeup:disabled

/sys/bus/usb/devices/2-1/power/wakeup:disabled

/sys/bus/usb/devices/3-11/power/wakeup:disabled

/sys/bus/usb/devices/3-12/power/wakeup:disabled

/sys/bus/usb/devices/3-1/power/wakeup:disabled

/sys/bus/usb/devices/4-1/power/wakeup:disabled

/sys/bus/usb/devices/usb1/power/wakeup:disabled

/sys/bus/usb/devices/usb2/power/wakeup:disabled

/sys/bus/usb/devices/usb3/power/wakeup:disabled

/sys/bus/usb/devices/usb4/power/wakeup:disabled

```

Qu'est ce qui ne va pas ?

Merci pour votre aide.

----------

## Anard

 :Embarassed: 

Simplement, mon /etc/local.d/wakeup-by-input.start n'était pas executable...

----------

